# PLS Help! Does changing where I put Cycloget stop pain!!



## Sweetmother (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello all,
I am 6wks and 5 days pregnant, I am on prygynova and Cyclogest medications. 
For 2 days I had severe cramps as it was on the weekend I decided to call the clinic this morning.
I spoke to one of the nurses and she advised I take the cyclogest pessaries vaginally for some days as opposed to Rectally. That it will help to stop the cramps.

Now, my worry is I have been taking rectally all this while and don’t want any change affecting  this pregnancy negatively . I have waited 16years to get this positive result and In my past treatments I took the pessaries vaginally, this is the only treatment I took rectally and it worked for me.... May be it in my mind but I don’t want any negative impact.. 

Pls Has anyone had the experience of changing how they administer cyclogest to stop pain??

Pls help!  

SweetMother


----------



## Saltysea (Apr 8, 2019)

Hey Sweetmother

I haven’t had a successful pregnancy yet myself but often take the Cyclogest as Luteal support. I always alternate with where I take them, really just mix it up so it suits my day and plans. And the one thing I have never had is a breakthrough bleed or any issues one would expect with progesterone malabsorption. The Cyclogest active ingredient should be absorbed either route (rectal or vaginal) within 15mim. I really really wouldn’t worry, it’s the same sort of absorption/metabolism mechanism. Taking it orally though would be a completely different thing.


----------



## Sweetmother (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Saltysea for your encouraging response, I didn’t know cyclogest gets absorbed that quick. The cramps stopped this morning and I’m due for my pessaries dose anytime now. I will be doing them the V way, fingers crossed  

I hope all goes well for you too. 
Sending baby dust your way


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Cyclogest rectally gave me cramps and diarrhoea, I only used it for a day or two and then switched. It worked out okay!


----------



## Sweetmother (Sep 26, 2012)

@Bemama, it makes sense now with the diarrhoea I have been having. 
Thanks for your response. I am only scared Of pushing too deep. Not to hurt the precious bean  , sounds silly innit  . Don’t mind me. 
It’s Really an emotional journey coming this far.

Thanks


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

I’ve done them both ways - my consultant said that was fine for me xx


----------

